# Bad manners



## Flyfisher59 (Jan 14, 2019)

This is for the guys in the boat that pulled up 10 yards off the beach at Ft Pickens Ferry dock the other morning. I was there early.. before daylight.. to get my turn at the “spot” 
I went to put a live shrimp on,turned around and boom there you were… how freaking rude, inconsiderate and typical of your younger generation. After trying to get in a few casts and getting tangled with you, I called it a morning. I was very tempted to toss a couple off 8oz leads your way as a reminder you shouldn’t park within casting distance of SHORE!! You SOB ..I won’t pass up the chance next time.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

That was Joey


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

May 300 yards of 100lb braid go un-noticed in their lower until max damage is done.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> That was Joey


i thought Jack was down this Way over the weekend.! You know how him and those nattys get on these cooler mornings


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Bad manners are frustrating. 

Which is also why I won't ask about this 'spot'.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Seems the pier rat season has an early start this year ! They seem to be migrating slightly westwards this year. all boaters leaving pensacola pass should prob consider wearing protective headgear🥃


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

SurfRidr said:


> Bad manners are frustrating.
> 
> Which is also why I won't ask about this 'spot'.


That's all fine and dandy, but now you're NOT gonna know where NOT to anchor?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I miss the lead slinging threads of old.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

These threads always remind me of the missed connections segment on 99 rock. The dj reads Craigslist posts from dudes who were too scared to say anything to a chick when they had the chance. But now they’re trying to be smooth on the internets. Just to clarify - who was actually fishing first? Trying to bait your hook doesn’t count.


----------



## Flyfisher59 (Jan 14, 2019)

K-Bill said:


> These threads always remind me of the missed connections segment on 99 rock. The dj reads Craigslist posts from dudes who were too scared to say anything to a chick when they had the chance. But now they’re trying to be smooth on the internets. Just to clarify - who was actually fishing first? Trying to bait your hook doesn’t count.


I was fishing for a while before asshat and his minions showed up. Pier fishing is different. You expect to be elbow to elbow. I know it’s not “my” spot. But You just don’t park that close to anyone. Guess I was raised different. Ruined a bad day fishing 😎Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Flyfisher59 (Jan 14, 2019)

grouper1963 said:


> That's all fine and dandy, but now you're NOT gonna know where NOT to anchor?


I’d say Maybe when you’re close enough to get a lure in your boat from someone who was there before you? But again. Maybe that’s just me


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Flyfisher59 said:


> I was fishing for a while before asshat and his minions showed up. Pier fishing is different. You expect to be elbow to elbow. I know it’s not “my” spot. But You just don’t park that close to anyone. Guess I was raised different. Ruined a bad day fishing 😎Thanks for letting me vent.


That really wasn’t me Buddy.
I wouldn’t do anyone like that. Lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

wld1985 said:


> i thought Jack was down this Way over the weekend.! You know how him and those nattys get on these cooler mornings



Couldn't a been Jack.....he said younger generation. Kinda rules out Joey too! hmmmmmm I bet you look around on youtube, you'll find your culprit!!!!


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Nothing like calling out bad manners with some good ol' assault! I didn't realize the ferry dock had a "spot". Does it moan when you get on the "spot" just right?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Sorry thatz Jacks and Iz favorite Hog Choker spot.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

boomshakalaka said:


> Nothing like calling out bad manners with some good ol' assault! I didn't realize the ferry dock had a "spot". Does it moan when you get on the "spot" just right?


It does have a spot. It's right where the sign (or the website or the park rules say) "No fishing from the ferry dock". Anyone know why they would have a ferry dock and a fishing pier?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

wow, youz guyz accuse me and joey and the case hasn't even gone to trial. left-wing media, i say it is. buncha liberals.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jack2 said:


> wow, youz guyz accuse me and joey and the case hasn't even gone to trial. left-wing media, i say it is. buncha liberals.
> jack


Cmon Jack,
Were outta here!!!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

JoeyWelch said:


> Cmon Jack,
> Were outta here!!!


Wait, wait.... you didn't say anything about REAL sportsmen and women, or HATERS.


----------



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

Flyfisher59 said:


> This is for the guys in the boat that pulled up 10 yards off the beach at Ft Pickens Ferry dock the other morning. I was there early.. before daylight.. to get my turn at the “spot”
> I went to put a live shrimp on,turned around and boom there you were… how freaking rude, inconsiderate and typical of your younger generation. After trying to get in a few casts and getting tangled with you, I called it a morning. I was very tempted to toss a couple off 8oz leads your way as a reminder you shouldn’t park within casting distance of SHORE!! You SOB ..I won’t pass up the chance next time.


Report a fish, wildlife, or *boating* violation to FWC's Wildlife Alert Reward Program. If your information results in an arrest or citation, you may be eligible for a reward of up to $1,000. Call: 888-404-FWCC (3922). Cell phone users can reach us at *FWC or #FWC, depending on the service provider. Report violations online at Wildlife Alert - Report a Violation 

There is an upload feature on the online form for pictures if you have them. Make sure the registration numbers are clear and the picture shows their proximity to the shore the next time this occurs. Trust me, FWC will take action if there's a violation in the pic.


----------



## Flyfisher59 (Jan 14, 2019)

jack2 said:


> wow, youz guyz accuse me and joey and the case hasn't even gone to trial. left-wing media, i say it is. buncha liberals.
> jack


You’re clean Jack .. I hear your boat doesn’t work😳 jk


boomshakalaka said:


> Nothing like calling out bad manners with some good ol' assault! I didn't realize the ferry dock had a "spot". Does it moan when you get on the "spot" just right?


you mean like your wife? Oh sorry.. did I cross line ?


----------



## Flyfisher59 (Jan 14, 2019)

DPete said:


> Report a fish, wildlife, or *boating* violation to FWC's Wildlife Alert Reward Program. If your information results in an arrest or citation, you may be eligible for a reward of up to $1,000. Call: 888-404-FWCC (3922). Cell phone users can reach us at *FWC or #FWC, depending on the service provider. Report violations online at Wildlife Alert - Report a Violation
> 
> There is an upload feature on the online form for pictures if you have them. Make sure the registration numbers are clear and the picture shows their proximity to the shore the next time this occurs. Trust me, FWC will take action if there's a violation in the pic.


Good2 know. No pics. Only
Memories 😢


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Bro total burn on the wife joke. You win, I’m out.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Guess we won't be stopping near Ft Pickens to throw the net for bait. Somebody may throw a weight at us.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Flyfisher59 said:


> You’re clean Jack .. I hear your boat doesn’t work😳 jk
> 
> you mean like your wife? Oh sorry.. did I cross line ?


Guess you didn't catch his Cherokee name. UTana unega asgaya. LOL How you think he keeps them Salma Gal's in check.


----------

